# I received a demand letter from Stubbs Gazette today



## magsrosebh

Hi, I have received a letter from supplier today who has passed our account (1700) to Stubbs Gazette to collect how concerned should I be? Thanks


----------



## dewdrop

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*

it is possible legal action will be taken against you re collection of an unpaid account and this could lead to publication of your name in Stubbs Gazette the effect of which might mean other suppliers will not give you credit.


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*

Presumably the account is overdue ? If so, might I suggest payment immediately to avoid further action.


----------



## patftrears

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



magsrosebh said:


> Hi, I have received a letter from supplier today who has passed our account (1700) to Stubbs Gazette to collect how concerned should I be? Thanks


It has nothing to do with stubbs gazette, you still owe the money to the supplier and they will have to pay a solicitor to take you to court.
It just one of these
[broken link removed]


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



patftrears said:


> It has nothing to do with stubbs gazette, you still owe the money to the supplier and they will have to pay a solicitor to take you to court.
> It just one of these
> [broken link removed]


 
It may be just one of those. But solicitors apart etc. if it's owed it's owed and the supplier is entitled to their payment. I did one of those recently in respect of a similar debt. It was totally ignored. I did another, final demand, that was also ignored. I then got the solicitor and instituted proceedings in the district court. That cost , court & solicitor almost €200. However finally, the debtor paid before court date. ( some 12 months after initial invoice and multiple promises that would make an FF manifesto look like "the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth" )


----------



## patftrears

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



Graham_07 said:


> It may be just one of those.


Debt collectors have no powers in Ireland so just ignore them. That's all stubbs would be, they are not in the business of buying the debt off companies, so cannot come after you for the money.


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*

True, but my point was more the morality of the issue. If someone owes a debt, should they not be expected to pay it? The tone of your posts 


patftrears said:


> so just ignore them.


suggests advising that one can happily ignore any such demands for payment with no regard for the actual issue of the debt being due to the creditor. Should you be owed by a delinquent debtor, would you be happy with them "just ignoring it" ?


----------



## woodbine

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*

the company i work for occasionally have to resort to these type of letters to get payment. 

The letter usually gets a response. In a lot of cases we get paid. But quite a few of them get really nasty about the threat of appearing in the Gazette and some have actually threatened legal action AGAINST us for 'daring' to threaten stubbs gazette. 

i must stress, some of these debts could be a year old, and in four figures.


so yes, you should be worried. Get in contact with the person you owe the money to, tell them how much you can afford to pay and when and how you will pay it and then stick to that agreement. if you have to miss a payment for any reason, let them know before hand.


----------



## onq

magsrosebh said:


> Hi, I have received a letter from supplier today who has passed our account (1700) to Stubbs Gazette to collect how concerned should I be? Thanks



There a far too many debtors out there at the moment thinking that the rest of us are lending banks.

You should be very concerned and pay up.

ONQ.


----------



## magsrosebh

onq said:


> There a far too many debtors out there at the moment thinking that the rest of us are lending banks.
> 
> You should be very concerned and pay up.
> 
> ONQ.



Presuming I have the money to pay up?


----------



## John Rambo

magsrosebh said:


> Presuming I have the money to pay up?


 
Then accept your creditor(s) have the right to try and make you repay your debts. Does the idea of being named and shamed publicly as being a "bad debtor" not concern you? The best approach is to engage with the supplier and try and reach a mutually acceptable arrangement (e.g. a payment plan).


----------



## patftrears

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



Graham_07 said:


> True, but my point was more the morality of the issue. If someone owes a debt, should they not be expected to pay it? The tone of your posts
> 
> suggests advising that one can happily ignore any such demands for payment with no regard for the actual issue of the debt being due to the creditor. Should you be owed by a delinquent debtor, would you be happy with them "just ignoring it" ?


People should pay their debts, but if they cannot and are in trouble, they shouldn't stress any more over the stubbs letters, it's just a scare tactic.


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



patftrears said:


> People should pay their debts, but if they cannot and are in trouble, they shouldn't stress any more over the stubbs letters, it's just a scare tactic.


 
If they have problems, contacting the creditor and arranging terms before it gets to the stage of the creditor having to try "scare tactics" might be a better solution to reducing stress.


----------



## John Rambo

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



Graham_07 said:


> If they have problems, contacting the creditor and arranging terms before it gets to the stage of the creditor having to try "scare tactics" might be a better solution to reducing stress.


 
Graham is dead right. Stubbs Gazette letters and/or threats of any nature are usually the result of "head in the sand" merchants ignoring their creditors. Everyone knows the world is in a mess and that most businesses are struggling. Debtor management is a nightmare for virtually all businesses at the moment. Creditors want businesses to engage with them if there's a problem, not duck and dive and try and avoid contact.


----------



## Bronte

magsrosebh said:


> Presuming I have the money to pay up?


 Do you have the money to pay up?  Can you do instalment payments?  Would you not be ashamed of appearing in Stubbs?


----------



## Bronte

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



Graham_07 said:


> . I then got the solicitor and instituted proceedings in the district court. That cost , court & solicitor almost €200. However finally, the debtor paid before court date.  )


 
That's seems a very cheap debt collection fee?  I presume it's because you do a lot of them?


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: Stubbs Gazette*



Bronte said:


> That's seems a very cheap debt collection fee? I presume it's because you do a lot of them?


 
It covered him writing final demand prior to instituting DC civil proceedings. Then when he got no response, he got the DC forms stamped and sent by registered post to the debtor. Fee was €125+VAT + €20 DC stamp fee. I'm not sure if this was his standard for the work. I thought it extremely reasonable. I wouldn't have a lot of other work to or fro with him, maybe just couple times a year. 

The aggresive debt collection agencies can charge up to a third of the debt in fees.


----------



## michellepay

*that is good value for money Graham*



Graham_07 said:


> It covered him writing final demand prior to instituting DC civil proceedings. Then when he got no response, he got the DC forms stamped and sent by registered post to the debtor. Fee was €125+VAT + €20 DC stamp fee. I'm not sure if this was his standard for the work. I thought it extremely reasonable. I wouldn't have a lot of other work to or fro with him, maybe just couple times a year.
> 
> The aggresive debt collection agencies can charge up to a third of the debt in fees.



would you please email me the contact details of the person you looked after that for you. I need some help in the area of debt collection


----------



## Sue Ellen

michellepay said:


> would you please email me the contact details of the person you looked after that for you. I need some help in the area of deth collection



Hi Michelle,

Welcome to AAM.

Unfortunately Graham 07 has not posted since early so it is unlikely you will get a response from him.


----------

